# The Crocodile Hunter has died



## UtahCrip (Sep 4, 2006)

THE Crocodile Hunter, Steve Irwin, is dead.

He was killed in a freak accident in Cairns, police sources said. It is understood he was killed by a sting-ray barb that went through his chest.

He was swimming off the Low Isles at Port Douglas filming an underwater documentary and that's when it occured.

Ambulance officers confirmed they attended a reef fatality this morning at Batt Reef off Port Douglas.





			
				Sauron said:
			
		

> The most legendary wildlife presenter was killed 2 days ago in what's being described as a freak accident, when a stingray thrust its barb through the 44 year-old Irwin's chest, puncturing his heart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, didn't see that one coming.  

Though I suppose it should've been expected.


----------



## Scud (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, there are a few other sites with the news. Personally, I'm not surprised. He's worked with tons of deadly animals before, and it was only a matter of time until his luck ran out.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

Crikey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn it! You beat me to it.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## hoshika (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor guy....

Okay next wanna-be coming up..


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn I knew someone would attempt to say that...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Sep 4, 2006)

It is truly ironic though. He spent his life wrestling alligators and is killed by a fish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

I didn't see him dying this way...I would have figured that you know...a croc would have eventually done him in


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

Creed said:
			
		

> It is truly ironic though. He spent his life wrestling alligators and is killed by a fish.


Yeah really thats pretty fucked up and to think I predicted his ass was gonna get eaten by a croc one day...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 4, 2006)

Aww I wanted to meet him, and see him become become croc bait live.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG...

I have watched him for years and always admired him (as the animal obsesser I am =P), and I've always wanted to go to Australia to meet him...

This devistates me. I really do want to cry now T_T


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> OMG...
> 
> I have watched him for years and always admired him (as the animal obsesser I am =P), and I've always wanted to go to Australia to meet him...
> 
> This devistates me. I really do want to cry now T_T


To tell the truth I tried so hard not to laugh he gave all australians a bad name with the crikey....


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Sep 4, 2006)

Has this been confirmed by any of the more popular news groups such as fox, msn, ect?


----------



## Aa2on (Sep 4, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 4, 2006)

Sub-Commander Kusovai said:
			
		

> To tell the truth I tried so hard not to laugh he gave all australians a bad name with the crikey....



Ahh ><  Regardless, it just seems hard to believe that, after admiring him for so long, he just... dies!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2006)

Expected death in an unexpected way. 

Your passion for your job had inspired a great deal of others. R.I.P man.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 4, 2006)

I feel so saddened. I had just read this on another forum... Poor guy, to die so ironically like that


----------



## ♥Akako♥ (Sep 4, 2006)

This makes me want to cry.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Sep 4, 2006)

Farom said:
			
		

> Has this been confirmed by any of the more popular news groups such as fox, msn, ect?


Road Runner and Wikipedia confirmed it.

I feel bad for his wife and two kids when they find out


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 4, 2006)

That's so hard to believe, after all the dangerous animals he dealt with it's quite shocking to me how he died.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 4, 2006)

I wanted to see him die in the clutches of a croc's Death Roll.

 I think that would have been more of a fitting end.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> Ahh ><  Regardless, it just seems hard to believe that, after admiring him for so long, he just... dies!


Its alright..... you'll get it over it just get his "Crikey's" out of your head...


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Sep 4, 2006)

This guy has like...been my idol growing up...I cant believe he's dead.


----------



## Anemone (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow! I'm surprised a croc didn't get him first


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 4, 2006)

*Steve Irwin: Dead*



> SYDNEY, Australia (CNN) -- Steve Irwin, the Australian TV presenter known as the "Crocodile Hunter," has died after being stung in a marine accident off Australia's north coast.
> 
> Australian media reports say Irwin was diving in waters off Port Douglas, north of Cairns, when the incident happened on Monday morning.
> 
> ...



Link: 

I, for one, am at a loss of words. Damn, I really don't know what to say...


----------



## KaKaSHi AkA 2 SiCk (Sep 4, 2006)

damn...sad news, i just found out right before i came on this site...




R.I.P. to him...at least he died in the middle of doing the things he loved best...mess around with animals...


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Sep 4, 2006)

Whoah. I did not expect that. 

I seriously think it sucks. That guy had a lot of guts, wrestling alligators, and everything. R.I.P.



> It is truly ironic though. He spent his life wrestling alligators and is killed by a fish.


Ekh, here I was thinking he'd die by a huge alligator. 



> Road Runner and Wikipedia confirmed it.


Wikipedia isn't really the best. Considering if you check their 'discussion' and the edit, some idiots are arguing over whether he actually is dead or not


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

Once again Crikey!!!!!!


----------



## Vince Johnson (Sep 4, 2006)

daym i was about to post this

he was a cool cat. R.I.P.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 4, 2006)

oh noes.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn for a little bit I thought the dude was invincible...


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 4, 2006)

Ah hell, didn't realise there was this topic already. Anyways, it is slightly ironic, though it was incredibly likely to happen sooner or later.

That's sad, nonetheless, though.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 4, 2006)

Yasha said:
			
		

> Expected death in an unexpected way.
> 
> Your passion for your job had inspired a great deal of others. R.I.P man.


Ditto, it's very sad. He's left behind a loving wife and a young child


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a joke


----------



## CABLE (Sep 4, 2006)

CRIKEY! Is all I have to say.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2006)

dammm...that's fucked up, but he probably would have wanted to die in the ocean with the animals.... Hope it wasn't painful , but it seems it was.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 4, 2006)

Someone already posted it in the NF Cafe, my bad.

Icha Icha Konoha

Mods, could you close and trash? Thanks.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Sep 4, 2006)

there is like one of these threads in all sections of the forums >.>


----------



## Vile.47 (Sep 4, 2006)

Creed said:
			
		

> It is truly ironic though. He spent his life wrestling alligators and is killed by a fish.


Well, he was more experienced with alligators, so yea :X No experience with fish... that's sad.


----------



## Dark One (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P Steve. That's basically all i have to say. 



			
				tim811 said:
			
		

> and a young child



Im sure he had 2 kids


----------



## Yosha (Sep 4, 2006)

Heh, I was about to say...


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (Sep 4, 2006)

O RLY? O NOZ!


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Sep 4, 2006)

Once again, I AM SHOCKED!

And here I was thinking he'd be killed while trying to find a mutant alligator...


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 4, 2006)

omg...  the crocodile guy died.

note to self: Never touch a stingray


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (Sep 4, 2006)

i cant believe it. who is this guy?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2006)

why close this, vash will just move that one to here then


----------



## sperish (Sep 4, 2006)

My friend just told me. I thought he'd eventually get into some serious trouble with a croc in his wildlife adventures...but what a twisted way to die. R.I.P.


----------



## Austeria (Sep 4, 2006)

Noooooo!  Steve Irwin died.... hard to believe.... Aaw man...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, at least the wife and kids won't be too devestated. I mean, with his line of work, this is something to be feared 24/7 right?


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 4, 2006)

thats sad.... remember watching his show....


----------



## Cadet (Sep 4, 2006)

Just heard... this is so sad!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060904/ap_en_tv/obit_irwin


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (Sep 4, 2006)

was this guy actually cool?


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 4, 2006)

WHY!?


----------



## ArchMagus (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow...thats so sad.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I'm not surprised...but it's still sad.

and ironic too, as some of you have already pointed out.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 4, 2006)

What he's dead??  Poor Steve  A pro of handling crocs died in a freak accident?? So hard to believe at first.
R.I.P mate 

Maybe his son will take over his place,someday


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 4, 2006)

His death was noted to be from a stingray but it hasn't been officially confirmed. Still, it's just so sad.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

A part of me has died today.  

Another part of me was born, however. That part is my new, undying hatred for stingrays.


----------



## Supra (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a sad day.... now He has left a widow and we dont get to see him do stupid things anymore... wasnt there a guy like him tho? He was on discovery channel also.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

I wonder who the next wannabe is?


----------



## Austeria (Sep 4, 2006)

^ That guy can never replace Steve


----------



## Dark One (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea supra... the jeff corwin something? or was that animal planet?  

Never watched Stevie much when i did i found it amusin  

PS again r.i.p.


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Sep 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> A part of me has died today.
> 
> Another part of me was born, however. That part is my new, undying hatred for stingrays.


In a few years, they'll be extinct


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

anime_gal said:
			
		

> ^ That guy can never replace Steve


Indeed....I guess...


----------



## argon (Sep 4, 2006)

Ahem...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVE


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2006)

Look at 'dis beauty! A merged thread!


----------



## notcomawhite (Sep 4, 2006)

I feel bad for his kids and wife =/

and yeah, i found it ironic that a croc didn't kill him either, but then again, he had more experience with them so it was less likely that he die by them, maybe.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 4, 2006)

still have jeff...umm...dunno his last name


----------



## Idun (Sep 4, 2006)

Nooooo!!! Not Steve Irwin! He was so cool! I used to watch his show. He made my intrest for animals go even far..sigh.. He was an inspiration...;(


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Sep 4, 2006)

For all you swearing revenge against the stingrays:

shame on all of you.  Steve would've never wanted that.  Wrestle'em, tie'em up, lock'em up, but you can never *kill* animals.  That is the way of the CrocHunter.

If Steve's spirit were to have watched his corpse floating in the ocean as the stingray bolted away, he probably would've said, "Aw, poor little fella, he thinks I wanna eat 'im!"


----------



## II_uZumaki_II (Sep 4, 2006)

In some strange, ridiculous way this news saddens me


----------



## Yosha (Sep 4, 2006)

II_uZumaki_II said:
			
		

> In some strange, ridiculous way this news saddens me



it feels like a never ending low blow....


----------



## Oneironaut (Sep 4, 2006)

He's been asking for it. Practically since he's been born.

STEVE: Well, by crikey, this is the MOST crocs I ever seen in one place before. _Bea_utiful animals, they are. Jus' _look_ at them, ain't they beauts? And this is hungriest time a' all year too. These fifty or so crocs are jus' ready to kill _any_thing fo' meat. 

In the dry season, these beautiful animals just don't have enough water to prowl for food. They'd tear a chil' in three parts, I reckon. It's a bloody shame that misunderstandings happen when someone gets a bite. They'd eat anything at this stage.

Let's get a closer look!

Now I'm going to crawl up _slo_wly. By crikey it's the meanest looking' croc I ever seen ever, an' it looks nearly_ starved_. Now, very carefully, I'm gonna swim up, and stick my thumb up this beautiful creature's ass.

Steve, I shed many crocodile tears at your death. I salute you.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 4, 2006)

What in the hell?  Through the chest?  OK, he probably tried to wrestle the stingray.  Or dived on it.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 4, 2006)

-Global- [Immelmann] If you don't know already, somebody with an Australian Accent passed away today while losing a battle with a stingray (James Bond style). From what we hear, he also performed in front of the camera. RIP Steve Irwin (Link:  )
-
-Global- [Immelmann] If you have any questions about this, join #Crystal and say "Crikey". Crystal will assist you from there. (Please quit PMing me!)

Whole place was flooded with people spamming 'Crikey' and they had ot mas kick everyone and make it invite only.

Still, this is a sad day. RIP Steve Irwin.


----------



## ymcauloser (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor guy RIP


----------



## Havoc (Sep 4, 2006)

*Steve Irwin was killed!!!*

What a sad day indeed.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060904/ap_en_tv/obit_irwin


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2006)

Crikey!!!!!!!!! we already saw this!!!!!


----------



## cygnus (Sep 4, 2006)

There haven't been many details except for it going through his left chest and the location.

IIRC this is the first documented death via stingray too and its impossible for the barbs to pierce ribs. He must have had a reaction as well (again, apparently) Some other guy got stabbed in the same spot (ie the chest, not the reef) and survived.

RIP unreal Aussie representative....cuz you know...we all wrestle crocs regularly...


and I called shenanigans when I heard it....


----------



## Red (Sep 4, 2006)

his luck eventually ran out.....


----------



## Rin <3 (Sep 4, 2006)

Me too!!! ^


----------



## Yosha (Sep 4, 2006)

fusion time Blue...


----------



## d3m0n_n!nj@ (Sep 4, 2006)

crikey!

godam! mantarays!


----------



## escamoh (Sep 4, 2006)

I haven't seen this yet......

Holy shit I'm gonna depressed now I liked this guy  I use to watch his shows when I was a kid on Discovery and stuff.


----------



## Aether (Sep 4, 2006)

I used to enjoy watching his shows when I was little  What a sad day for mankind.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2006)

god dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg , in b4 it's moved to the cafe, where i am unable to go


----------



## conceptz (Sep 4, 2006)

F*CK!


----------



## escamoh (Sep 4, 2006)

b& from cafe?

thats the only place I see you post, what did you do?


----------



## conceptz (Sep 4, 2006)

This man was probably one of the greatest human beings to graze the earth. rest in peace.


----------



## Ram (Sep 4, 2006)

It's hard to come to terms with it. I can't believe he's really dead.


----------



## Ram (Sep 4, 2006)

Sad news. I liked his show.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Sep 4, 2006)

ram said:
			
		

> Sad news. I liked his show.



thats some disrespectful shit you got in your sig


----------



## Mojim (Sep 4, 2006)

@ram: What's with the sig??


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP
 sad news for his daughter


----------



## CABLE (Sep 4, 2006)

Whipped up this piece of shit in a couple minutes.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 4, 2006)

ram said:
			
		

> Sad news. I liked his show.



Holy crap......*points at sig* Don't dig the sattire.


----------



## conceptz (Sep 4, 2006)

I think he deserves a fanclub, someone make it. I will join


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 4, 2006)

I just heard about this and I'm so depressed. He's the reason I love crocodiles and snakes.

RIP Steve, we'll all miss you.


----------



## Ceestar (Sep 4, 2006)

Someone received a text from their mum during last period today saying that, I didn't believe it at first until I checked the news on my phone one the way to my locker.

That's really sad =[ He was such an aussie icon, and I feel sorry for his family. His daughter's so cute ><""

Look around on the net and you'll probably find a fanclub already, check fanlistings.org


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

I laughed *so* hard when I read this on Yahoo!News it's almost sad.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2006)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> For all you swearing revenge against the stingrays:
> 
> shame on all of you.  Steve would've never wanted that.  Wrestle'em, tie'em up, lock'em up, but you can never *kill* animals.  That is the way of the CrocHunter.
> 
> If Steve's spirit were to have watched his corpse floating in the ocean as the stingray bolted away, he probably would've said, "Aw, poor little fella, he thinks I wanna eat 'im!"



 +  

I don't know what to say.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 4, 2006)

Dionysus said:
			
		

> What in the hell?  Through the chest?  OK, he probably tried to wrestle the stingray.  Or dived on it.


^Yeah I agree. This sure is a freaky freak accident. I'm just surprised it wasn't a croc that killed him. I also feel bad for his young kids that don't have a dad to teach them how to wrestle a croc. I didn't even see this one coming, but at the same time...did see it coming. So sad


----------



## Phancy Pants (Sep 4, 2006)

He was Australia's only export that was actually distinctly Australian. He's also the only celebrity whose death will actually hurt the Australian economy (he made $100 million for Australia in Tourism). He was the only real Australian icon when you think about it : /

BTW, I know I'm going to sound like some kind of conspiracy theorist, but apparently, the _very first reports _indicated that he died in a car accident. Soon after, these reports were changed to the stingray incident. Interesting.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Whipped up this piece of shit in a couple minutes.



LMAO.
Saved. <3


----------



## Biohazard (Sep 4, 2006)

You beat me to it  
A stingray killed him? Meh i we go fishing for those all the time and nothing dangerous ever happened to us...

*ps* Wasnt Utah the one that got flamed to death and got like super neg repped? Hahahahaha he got it back up. ;D


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2006)

dang ram, quite cruel 

@esca: I got banned for being too real, burn this mother down!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, that was...unexpected in a way.


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2006)

criky...looks like me mate wont be protectin his baby crooks anymore  ehy????


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Wait.
Am I the only one in this thread who finds this hilarious?


----------



## Sieg (Sep 4, 2006)

> Wait.
> Am I the only one in this thread who finds this hilarious?



No, no you're not.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Sieg said:
			
		

> No, no you're not.


Thank you. <3


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> Wait.
> Am I the only one in this thread who finds this hilarious?


You find it hilarious someone died? I'll be sure to make a thread here ridiculing your mother when she dies.


----------



## conceptz (Sep 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> You find it hilarious someone died? I'll be sure to make a thread here ridiculing your mother when she dies.


LOL






.


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 4, 2006)

Farewell croc hunter your crazy antics which puts your life in danger for the sake of our entertainment will surely be missed ^^


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> fusion time Blue...


Argh.         >_<


----------



## Kero-Chan (Sep 4, 2006)

I was just about to post this, my brother told me 30 minutes ago, that 30 minutes ago he died 0.0.

Ya its sad, he was the best at the job and he truly is. CROCODILE HUNTER DEDICATION FC~!!


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> You find it hilarious someone died? I'll be sure to make a thread here ridiculing your mother when she dies.


At least my mother is no fucking idiot who trows herself at first best crocodile, or any other dangerous animal that should be respected, she can find.


----------



## Sieg (Sep 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> You find it hilarious someone died? I'll be sure to make a thread here ridiculing your mother when she dies.



Then you'd be a bigger douche.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 4, 2006)

Ah, this happened on a  Monday, the day when most living creatures die.


----------



## hinita_chazzie (Sep 4, 2006)

*omgosh*

my mom told me that this morning, he left his wife. terry, filming in australia AND he left his son and daughter bindi (8) and his little boy ??? (3) oh, he was killed by a manta ray and it's tail went INTO his heart.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> At least my mother is no fucking idiot who trows herself at first best crocodile, or any other dangerous animal that should be respected, she can find.


Is your mother a trained professional that does most of her work for the preservation of endangered species? Did your mother open a zoo that saves hundreds of animals a year? Free vet care for them? Hell no she didn't. People like you are what made Steve misunderstood.


----------



## Kelci (Sep 4, 2006)

Awww...I'll miss his 'crikey'. Well, at least he died doing the thing he loved.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> Is your mother a trained professional that does most of her work for the preservation of endangered species? Did your mother open a zoo that saves hundreds of animals a year? Free vet care for them? Hell no she didn't. People like you are what made Steve misunderstood.


I'm sure he did lots of oh-so-nice things but he was still a fucking idiot and *so* had it coming that he would sooner or later be killed.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Sep 4, 2006)

If you guys liked him, hated him, or even respect him. Please join.
>:]


----------



## cathydecker (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I'm glad other people find it sad also--damn, one of the few people  in the world who could make just about anybody smile and feel happy--and he has to go early.  He died trying to bring pleasure to millions of us with a cool documentary--it's sad.


----------



## Sieg (Sep 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> Is your mother a trained professional that does most of her work for the preservation of endangered species? Did your mother open a zoo that saves hundreds of animals a year? Free vet care for them? Hell no she didn't. People like you are what made Steve misunderstood.



You forgot, does she juggle a baby in one hand and tempt a croc with the other.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> I'm sure he did lots of oh-so-nice things but he was still a fucking idiot and *so* had it coming that he would sooner or later be killed.


You have to be the biggest dumbass I've ever had the displeasure of meeting here. He didn't 'T*h*row himself' at animals, he used practiced handling techniques to *study *them. If it wasn't for people like Steve we wouldn't have anti-venom for snake bites or drugs developed from various poisons. You know, things real environmentalists do in the real world. Stay inside you parent's basement and bitch about how he was an 'idiot'; he was a pioneer.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 4, 2006)

This is terrible news!  
He's only gone and left us with Austin Stevens...


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> You have to be the biggest dumbass I've ever had the displeasure of meeting here. He didn't 'T*h*row himself' at animals, he used practiced handling techniques to *study *them. If it wasn't for people like Steve we wouldn't have anti-venom for snake bites or drugs developed from various poisons. You know, things real environmentalists do in the real world. Stay inside you parent's basement and bitch about how he was an 'idiot'; he was a pioneer.


I could really care less about what he did.
He got killed by nature because he was a crazy idiot.
Which I still find hilarious.



			
				Pretty_Vacant said:
			
		

> This is terrible news!
> He's only gone and left us with Austin Stevens...


Yeah, but he'll get killed off soon enough as well.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> I could really care less about what he did.
> He got killed by nature because he was a crazy idiot.
> Which I still find hilarious.
> 
> ...



You know what that post says to me? "I couldn't find any way to refute your point so instead of looking like a punk, I'll post this reply and look like an idiot." 

Good choice.


----------



## Ha-ri (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> I could really care less about what he did.
> He got killed by nature because he was a crazy idiot.
> Which I still find hilarious.
> 
> ...



You got some fucked up issues.

 R.I.P. Steve Irwin, a great man doing great things for nature.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> You know what that post says to me? "I couldn't find any way to refute your point so instead of looking like a punk, I'll post this reply and look like an idiot."
> 
> Good choice.




Instead of being an ass over how I post or spell my messages you should keep yourself on the subject.


----------



## Eden Prime (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm surprised, but i don't know why. I mean, this guy poked alligators with sticks. I dunno, maybe just the way it happened is surprising- i always figured he'd get his arm bitten off first.

Irwin: "This is a wondrous work of nature, here!" *pokes alligator with a stick* "It's tradition in Aurstralia to annoy dangerous animals by stabing them in the face with sticks!"


Jeff Corwin is up next.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> Instead of being an ass over how I post or spell my messages you should keep yourself on the subject.


The subject of you being an idiot or the subject of you considering this:


> I could really care less about what he did.
> He got killed by nature because he was a crazy idiot.
> Which I still find hilarious.



on subject? You've got me confused, here.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Let me explain it:
This is a thread about Steve Irwin.
Steve Irwin was, in my opinion, a fucking idiot.
See the pattern?
Instead of going on a lowering-reputation-and-calling-people-names rampage you should simply explain your own point of view.

Edit: Oh, not to mention bringing my mother into this. Seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Ha-ri (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> Let me explain it:
> This is a thread about Steve Irwin.
> Steve Irwin was, in my opinion, a fucking idiot.
> See the pattern?
> ...



Just because someone who has done more for nature than you can ever hope to do, and goes into danger inorder to inform people of how great nature is, means in no was is he a "fucking idiot".


----------



## Mojim (Sep 4, 2006)

Kirei said:
			
		

> Jeff Corwin is up next.


Oh another croc pro ^^ 
Where is he from actually?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Some people in here are just damn low. I mean because you don't like someone in life doesn't mean you can dance on their grave with these stupid internet posts

Seriously, he's done more for the world than any poster here so really someone us need to get that damn fact in our heads


----------



## Sieg (Sep 4, 2006)

I would sgjest you both stop this. Everyone can think what they want.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> Let me explain it:
> This is a thread about Steve Irwin.
> Steve Irwin was, in my opinion, a fucking idiot.
> See the pattern?
> ...


You didn't just say your opinon; you said you found it 'hilarious that he died.' You can't honestly expect people that actually respect what he accomplished in his lifetime to let that slide, did you? Finding it funny that another human being's life has ended is the product of a very sick mind.

Edit: and Louchan's below post is an excellent example of 'keeping the thread subject in mind.' Hypocrite.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Kirei said:
			
		

> I'm surprised, but i don't know why. I mean, this guy poked alligators with sticks. I dunno, maybe just the way it happened is surprising- i always figured he'd get his arm bitten off first.
> 
> Irwin: "This is a wondrous work of nature, here!" *pokes alligator with a stick* "It's tradition in Aurstralia to annoy dangerous animals by stabing them in the face with sticks!"
> 
> ...




Don't poke the leopard.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 4, 2006)

I knew this day would come.  I would have expected some very deadly poisonous snake to get him, not a stingray piercing his heart.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2006)

Sieg said:
			
		

> I would sgjest you both stop this. Everyone can think what they want.


Sudden subject change:
I love your avatar. <3


----------



## Zodd (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sure someone has said this by now, but does this really surprise anyone? I feel sorry that he's dead and all, but it comes as no shock to me. RIP Croc Man.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh wow,
this is sad  
still kinda ironic....


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan, Steve Irwin didn't do it because he wanted to get himself killed or something. He did it mainly for educational purpose. If you had watched his documentaries before, you would have known. He not only "played with" the wild animals, he also explained the behaviour of those wildlife to his audiences. You may not agree with his way of handling the animals but his contribution is indisputable. At the very least, his documentaries entertain millions of viewers around the world. So please pay him some respects after his death.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 4, 2006)

Dammit, Not Steve...:_:

Ahhh, not that I was a huge fan, but I liked him, I though he was funny.
Apart from that what is Terry gonna do now :_:

When I think of steve I think back when I had to try and mimic his voice and accent for a animated movie I made. It was a fake nature documentary called: "Life of the Moidz" in which we where showing a fictional create creater who looked like a naked elephantmonkey on legs O_O.
Anyway, for the humor part I did his voice giving myself the name: Steve *A*irwin*g*. Anyway for that  had to watch A lot of crocodile hunter, too get the voice done, like he had...and through that I started to like him, and his ways.

Sad.


----------



## Zodd (Sep 4, 2006)

Yasha said:
			
		

> Louchan, Steve Irwin didn't do it because he wanted to get himself killed or something. He did it mainly for educational purpose. If you had watched his documentaries before, you would have known. He not only "played with" the wild animals, he also explained the behaviour of those wildlife to his audiences. You may not agree with his way of handling the animals but his contribution is indisputable. At the very least, his documentaries entertain millions of viewers around the world. So please pay him some respects after his death.



One could argue that he was totally irresponsible for messing around with dangerous animals while he had a wife and kids. I know if I were left fatherless because my dad was fucking with a stingray, I would probably be a little distraught. 

I'd be willing to bet anything that he wasn't just observing this stingray- I bet he was fucking with it.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 4, 2006)

Zodd said:
			
		

> One could argue that he was totally irresponsible for messing around with dangerous animals while he had a wife and kids. I know if I were left fatherless because my dad was fucking with a stingray, I would probably be a little distraught.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet anything that he wasn't just observing this stingray- I bet he was fucking with it.



I call that risk of your JOB.
Doesn't mean other people don't do it. Does a policeman or woman doesn't have the right on a family, just because he does dangerous work catching criminals.
Or soldiers ?

These are people who also have it coming since what they do has a high risk factor, but they don't wish for it, and with those jobs there are a million others.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 4, 2006)

> One could argue that he was totally irresponsible for messing around with dangerous animals while he had a wife and kids. I know if I were left fatherless because my dad was fucking with a stingray, I would probably be a little distraught.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet anything that he wasn't just observing this stingray- I bet he was fucking with it.


A man is just as likely to die changing a light bulb or lifting weights or eating.


----------



## less (Sep 4, 2006)

I feel bad about the fact that I can't feel bad about this. Killed by a stingray, I mean... What a perfect way for Steve to go


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2006)

aww, this was sad. RIP Steve...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Zodd said:
			
		

> One could argue that he was totally irresponsible for messing around with dangerous animals while he had a wife and kids. I know if I were left fatherless because my dad was fucking with a stingray, I would probably be a little distraught.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet anything that he wasn't just observing this stingray- I bet he was fucking with it.



That's the common misconception when people think about 'The Crocodile Hunter', he's just a bumbling clown that tried to be funny between shouting out 'Crikey'!

Well the thing is that he _isn't_ a bumbling clown, if people have watched his show then they would have seen that he is extremely cautious when dealing with dangerous animals. He is obviously a well trained and experienced person in his field of expertise and his show only sought to teach the general populace about animals in a way their textbooks could never have

I mean seriously, where the hell did people get the idea he was 'messing' with animals? If you've watched his show then you'll see he doesn't run gung ho at a salt water crocadile and makes perfectly sure that he has a antidote or something if he's messing with poisonous animal

And this is ironic? Do you joke about the soldier killed in a war?


----------



## amas-emasiK (Sep 4, 2006)

I loved his programs, and his character. Always smiling, never scared, always in control of the situation. Proud zoologist, proud father, and he will be sorely missed. His friends, family and fans can take great comfort in the fact that he died doing what he loved.

*R.I.P Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter *


----------



## Larmes (Sep 4, 2006)

DX

And I really admired him for being such an environmentalist, and an animal lover. ;_;


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 4, 2006)

He was a good man, and deeply cared for animals and his family. Its a sad day, and he will indeed be missed.

RIP Steve.


----------



## az0r (Sep 4, 2006)

he came from australia were i live 
i was really shocked to hear the news
he kids are still really young also


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 4, 2006)

NOOOOO 

 im not suprised,

i heard about it on the radio, but i never caught his name 

So sad though


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

You know, now that I think about it it's a good thing he wasn't killed by a reptile. He loved those little suckers so it's only right they didn't kill him. He is probably the only reptile handler never to be killed by a reptile; it just adds to his greatness.

Edit: my 400th post is dedicated to Steve. R.I.P. man...


----------



## Leanne (Sep 4, 2006)

WTF NOOOO! NO man this can't be true.. this must be a joke.. man I'm crying here... no no .. Steve..


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Steve-o


----------



## Ed Norris (Sep 4, 2006)

I often watched his shows in the past... it's sad, that he's gone now. R.I.P., Steve Irwin


----------



## cygnus (Sep 4, 2006)

I honestly didn't think that he could be killed...


----------



## Key (Sep 4, 2006)

I bet them Krocs are pissed as fuck rite now, they wanted to kill him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 4, 2006)

TheForgotten_Hmongs said:
			
		

> I bet them Krocs are pissed as fuck rite now, they wanted to kill him.


its like Naruto killing Itachi before Sasuke has his chance.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 4, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> its like Naruto killing Itachi before Sasuke has his chance.


Indeed.. but crocs are his friends so it's good that they didn't kill him, but sad too on the other hand..


----------



## Koanashi (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Steve... his documentaries were my favourites when I was a little younger. I thought it was great, I learnt an awful lot about animals throuigh it. I for one always held at least a little respect for him. So very ironic that he would get killed by a fish...


----------



## FireEel (Sep 4, 2006)

I almost teared when I heard Steve Irwn has passed away. "Crocodile Hunter" was the very first wildlife documentary I watched when I got SCV for the first time. And from then on, I absolutely fell in love with his shows, his antics, his actions, his stunts, and most of all, his undying love for wildlife.

What of his children? They are but so young. What of his wife, she would surely be lonely. What of your zoo, the men has lost their leader.

And thus, Nature has claimed back one of her favourite sons.

You fell not to a Crocodile, but to a Sting Ray.
You shall never be forgotten, and the world will always miss you.
Rest in peace, Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin.


----------



## hao_asakura (Sep 4, 2006)

waaah!!!!    he died!!!!! i tought this was a lie but then i saw the news in Yahoo....too bad  i really like his show...well, rest in peace now Steve....

the link to yahoo:http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060904/ap_on_en_tv/obit_irwin


----------



## Emma (Sep 4, 2006)

I was only watching his show yesterday o.o I couldn't believe it when I heard it on the radio this morning, I was suprised he got killed... By a stingray. I've always admired his documentaries.

R.I.P Steve


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2006)

He DIED?! I just saw this on the early show! Man, Croc Hunter, that sucks.


----------



## basiK (Sep 4, 2006)

Something was bound to happen. But atleast he did have an a pretty exciting life. I feel sad for his 2 kids.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 4, 2006)

I cant belive it that guy was a legend i loved his shows


----------



## TheyoungBruce_Lee (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn.. thats a bummer off the ass.. RIP Steve Irwin


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 4, 2006)

Man I loved watching his show, probably the one of the Discovery Channel shows I watched. Its too bad, RIP Croc Hunter.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 4, 2006)

It was only a matter of time ...


----------



## Chee (Sep 4, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> OMG...
> 
> I have watched him for years and always admired him (as the animal obsesser I am =P), and I've always wanted to go to Australia to meet him...
> 
> This devistates me. I really do want to cry now T_T


 
Same with me, when I was 10 I dreamt of moving to Australia and work with him to save teh animals! In a way he was sorta my idol for a while. (I grew up and moved away from that dream).

I wonder how his wife is taking it?


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

Pretty lame way to go...

Fighting a giant croc would of been the way he had wanted to go.

Oh well.

R.I.P Stevo. The impressions people did of you worldwide shall live on.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 4, 2006)

he was always really funny to watch, was a breathe of fresh air into wildlife shows. At least he died doing what he loved


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

LOL

ahhh damn.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 4, 2006)

...wow

that's really all that came to mind when I read this

It seems so impossible that he would die, but...


----------



## Dark One (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea i didn't quite expect him to go down like this. He's tempted dangerous crocs/snakes anything really. But he died doing what he loved RIP.

P.S The person who said Steve was a fucking idiot(ill refrain from posting name)if STEVE was a idiot then this world IS FILLED WITH FUCKING IDIOTS(x5, even though we all know our world is already filled with idiots.) My 2 cents.


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 4, 2006)

its a dark day for australia  +  RIP Steve +


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Aww, that's so sad.But I kinda saw it coming.


----------



## Vodrake (Sep 4, 2006)

I was watching a program about dangerous reptiles and fish last night, and at a section of the show about presenters being killed by such my mind wandered to the possibilty of presenters I know, say Steve Irwin, eventually being killed by the animals they work with. Then this morning I find out that he had just died in such a way. 


R.I.P Steve.


----------



## exmorte (Sep 4, 2006)

^you killed him with your thoughts YOU BASTARD!

nahh, anyways I saw this story on wikinews and was like NO WAH! so I clicked it beliving lies and slander, then I saw the extensive amount of sources.... and laughed to myself, saying "wait this guy tangles with crocs and snakes, yet a stingray killed him? ouch...

Thing is if you read the show he was doing was like with or for his daughter or something like that. Depressing!


----------



## l Itachi l (Sep 4, 2006)

Dam i thought he was cool to bad he had to die on us.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> Wait.
> Am I the only one in this thread who finds this hilarious?



if you find someone losing their lives funny, you need some sort of medical help


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2006)

And here I was thinking that he would have been ripped in two by some angry crocs.


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 4, 2006)

Man this is too sad... his wife doesn't even know yet, which makes it sader


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

I was so sad when i saw this in the news, i was shocked. Life wont be the same without steve anymore.

Though i expected this to happen one day, though not so early...


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 4, 2006)

if anyone has msn put (tu) as a part of ur display name to pay homage to Mr. Irwin


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 4, 2006)

shady0008 said:
			
		

> if anyone has msn put (tu) as a part of ur display name to pay homage to Mr. Irwin


Lets not overdo it.

Anyway, it was obvious that he would die this way. I would be suprised if he got old and died of age.


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

Its ironic because he loved being near dangerouse animals...


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote: 'Crocodile Hunter' Dead at 44
Collin said he suspected Irwin died because the barb pierced under his ribcage and directly into his heart.

"It was extraordinarily bad luck. It's not easy to get spined by a stingray and to be killed by one is very rare," Collin said.


I came downstairs and read the newspaper this morning and was so shocked I just kinda sat there staring.  I cant believe it.
At least he died doing what he loved best.

RIP Steve.  We love you.

And for those of you who think this is funny: you make me sick.


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 4, 2006)

seriously thats what most on my list have dun so :S


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

I wish his family the best of luck.


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 4, 2006)

DragonBlade7 said:
			
		

> RIP Steve.  We love you.
> 
> And for those of you who think this is funny: you make me sick.


I love the fact someone gets precious all of a sudden when he/she dies.
The guy had a dangerous job, he was rather stupid. He died doing the job, good for him.
The end.


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> I love the fact someone gets precious all of a sudden when he/she dies.
> The guy had a dangerous job, he was rather stupid. He died doing the job, good for him.
> The end.
> Keep talking all you want but he's busy making a document about maggots now.


...Wow, that's a horrible thing to say. He was an expert in his field, a conservationalist. He died doing what he loved and there were people that appreciated him in life, as well as in death.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> I love the fact someone gets precious all of a sudden when he/she dies.
> The guy had a dangerous job, he was rather stupid. He died doing the job, good for him.
> The end.
> Keep talking all you want but he's busy making a document about maggots now.



According to your retarded logic, we should not have funerals.  The people are dead aren't they? Just deal with it. We shouldn't even put them in a coffin, that's going out of our way for a _dead_ guy

Why do you even need to remember them? They're not going to directly affect our lives are they? 

If the person closest to you died, would you still think the exact same things about them as if they were still alive or would your mourn them?
Also how do you know he was stupid? Have you met him in real life? Have you been with him in life? He's more knowledgable about animals than anyone here and it's a common fact that stupid people aren't knowlageable. 

Seriously GTFO out of this thread if you don't like it, just because he didn't appeal to you doesn't mean you can dismiss the person who has entertained and educated millions as nothing


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

Since when the fuck has a sting ray been regarded as a fucking dangerous animal. I know stevo embelished things. He made Kualas sound like blood thirsty animals. He must be annoyed to have been killed by such a lame creature. Bet he was hoping for a great white.


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Since when the fuck has a sting ray been regarded as a fucking dangerous animal. I know stevo embelished things. He made Kualas sound like blood thirsty animals. He must be annoyed to have been killed by such a lame creature. Bet he was hoping for a great white.


Stingrays do have poisonous barbs you know... that's pretty dangerous in my book.


----------



## Vodrake (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Since when the fuck has a sting ray been regarded as a fucking dangerous animal. I know stevo embelished things. He made Kualas sound like blood thirsty animals. He must be annoyed to have been killed by such a lame creature. Bet he was hoping for a great white.



Stingrays are actually quite posionous. However, It's likely he would have survived if he hadn't been stung in the chest, so close to his heart.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Since when the fuck has a sting ray been regarded as a fucking dangerous animal. I know stevo embelished things. He made Kualas sound like blood thirsty animals. He must be annoyed to have been killed by such a lame creature. Bet he was hoping for a great white.



Here is a picture of a stingray



Do you even know how he was killed? He wasn't stung, *he had his heart punctured by the barb*. 

Now I _dare_ you to say that is such lame


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

I have more of a chance falling over in my kitchen an being impaled on a knife. Then dying from a sting ray.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> I have more of a chance falling over in my kitchen an being impaled on a knife. Then dying from a sting ray.



No way? Unless you live in the tropical seas then you have higher chance of having a bee kill you


----------



## Vodrake (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> I have more of a chance falling over in my kitchen an being impaled on a knife. Then dying from a sting ray.



I have more chance of slipping on a banana and breaking my neck than being eaten by a Lion. Does that make Lions any less dangerous?


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> I have more chance of slipping on a banana and breaking my neck than being eaten by a Lion. Does that make Lions any less dangerous?



Sorry are you comparing a lion to a stingray?

Still. Considering all the deadly animals he worked with. A sting ray takes the piss a bit. I guess the strangest things happen when you least expect them too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

How do you know he wasn't expecting it? What makes you so sure that he was carelessly handling it?

The difference with stingrays and a crocadile is that the ray is generally less aggressive than the croc but that doesn't make them less dangerous. I mean some guy gets mauled by a cow, does that make them a pussy?


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

Both lions and stingrays are able to kill a man. What's so bad about comparing the two? Stuff happens, weird stuff happens, like this for instance...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 4, 2006)

lol anyone got a vid. I wana laugh at his death.


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

...Yeah, a real lot of compassionate people here.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Hiruko said:
			
		

> lol anyone got a vid. I wana laugh at his death.



Go die you piece of crap


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

Kaze_no_kitsune said:
			
		

> Both lions and stingrays are able to kill a man. What's so bad about comparing the two?



Well if you had 2 people. 1 in a water tank with a sting ray. And the other in a pit with a lion. Who do you think has the higher chance of survival?


----------



## Vodrake (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Sorry are you comparing a lion to a stingray?
> 
> Still. Considering all the deadly animals he worked with. A sting ray takes the piss a bit. I guess the strangest things happen when you least expect them too.



I didn't mean it like that, I just meant to show your analogy was a bit off. Because of circumstances it is unlikely I'll ever meet a Lion or you a stingray head to head, and so have little chance of being injured by one, but that doesn't make them any less dangerous.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Sep 4, 2006)

Kurosaki Isshin said:
			
		

> According to your retarded logic, we should not have funerals.  The people are dead aren't they? Just deal with it. We shouldn't even put them in a coffin, that's going out of our way for a _dead_ guy
> 
> Why do you even need to remember them? They're not going to directly affect our lives are they?
> 
> ...



agreed!
*shakes fist*


----------



## warcraft (Sep 4, 2006)

Steve Irwin was a great guy, i used to love watching him on tv. It is a great shame that he had to die but being stabbed 20cm into the heart would do that. R.I.P Steve Irwin


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

I remember being stevo in a drama production me an my pal had to do. I got an "A" from watching croc hunter diaries. God bless stevo.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Sep 4, 2006)

That's... sad...

I'll miss that guy..


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

I love that so many people here just want to laugh at his death and watch it over and over. Next time around that your sibling dies, im going to tape it, rewatch it and laugh. Call them stupid, and watch your grieve, can you people imagine how his family is feeling right now? You all need slap in the face, and a kick in the stomach, if you dont know the pain of someone preciouse to you dying, then get the hell off this thread.

I will piss on your grave


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

There is truly no hope for mankind if so many people are willing to laugh at and mock one of this world's greatest- if not the greatest- naturist and wildlife expert.


----------



## Rinali (Sep 4, 2006)

well, everyone knows that alredy. badbad fishy


----------



## TGC (Sep 4, 2006)

Pretty sad, but atleast he died doing what he loved


----------



## warcraft (Sep 4, 2006)

IMO Steve Irwin is one of the world's greatest naturist and wildlife expert


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

He was a great father, and would do anything for his kids. He was a dedicated guy to his job, and its expected for something like this to happen. But to mock his death and make fun of him after he has passed away, is the cruelest act ive ever seen. Anyone who has done this should be ashamed of themselves and i want you to go to his family, and spend the day with them, just to see how it is, to have you husband/son/sibling/ or just someone from you family pass away in a tragic accident like that, with his kids being so small, who is going to father them now?


----------



## Codde (Sep 4, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> I love the fact someone gets precious all of a sudden when he/she dies.
> The guy had a dangerous job, he was rather stupid. He died doing the job, good for him.
> The end.
> Keep talking all you want but he's busy making a document about maggots now.


So he wasn't well liked when alive? I thought otherwise. And he's stupid for not being a coward, and not letting any danger get in the way of him doing what he wants to do? There's also the fact that to miss someone, they would have to be gone in the first place.


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

It's quite sad that he was forced to leave his two children and wife, I hope they'll make it by okay. I just hope the kids grow up to realize what a great man their father was.


----------



## SuikenUser (Sep 4, 2006)

he should of known to wear some sunscreen to protect himself from deadly rays


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Some people might not know this but Steve was killed by the stingray when he was filming a segment for _his daughter's show_

That's a awesome father if there ever was one


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

Kurosaki Isshin said:
			
		

> Some people might not know this but Steve was killed by the stingray when he was filming a segment for _his daughter's show_
> 
> That's a awesome father if there ever was one


One of the best there ever was.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

WTF. Im sad he died but he was also very very stupid. Holding up an pretending to make his kid run WHILE he was in the crocodile enclosure... yea what a fuckin fantastic idea.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

You can't judge someone with one action


----------



## SuikenUser (Sep 4, 2006)

Kaze_no_kitsune said:
			
		

> It's quite sad that he was forced to leave his two children and wife, I hope they'll make it by okay. I just hope the kids grow up to realize what a great man their father was.






On a more serious note, it truly is sad  

Good night, sleep prince
you left our world too soon


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> WTF. Im sad he died but he was also very very stupid. Holding up an pretending to make his kid run WHILE he was in the crocodile enclosure... yea what a fuckin fantastic idea.


_That_ may not have been the best idea, but he was trying to share his love of animals with his kids.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

Kurosaki Isshin said:
			
		

> You can't judge someone with one action



Erm, yes you can when that 1 action endangers the life of a child (his own child at that) in order to get a bit of a laugh from the crowd. That is stupid and irresponsible. 

Im not saying he was a failure as a dad. But he was not the perfect guy your all making him out to be.


----------



## JA1num (Sep 4, 2006)

Sub-Commander Kusovai said:
			
		

> To tell the truth I tried so hard not to laugh he gave all australians a bad name with the crikey....



Errr fuck ya mate, he's a true aussie legend and the entire country loved him, there's more than him than wrestling with crocodiles and saying 'crickey' you dickhead.



			
				Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> WTF. Im sad he died but he was also very very stupid. Holding up an pretending to make his kid run WHILE he was in the crocodile enclosure... yea what a fuckin fantastic idea.



He's a professional, he spent more time around crocodiles than everyone else, and i'm pretty sure he knows that no harm will come to his children. 

Who are you to judge his actions? 

Fuck the media for making a big deal out of that incident.

Tribute:


----------



## Snickers (Sep 4, 2006)

Wha a pity, I really liked his enthousiasm and his accent

Well he was bound to atleast get severely injured.

you know what they say: ''The good die young'' (he was too young yo die)


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

I dont think anyone has the right to say what he was or was not, if he was a good father and husband, or a bad one. No one here has met him, and spent time with him. And if any of you took the time to watch his interview on the Today's Show, you would see that that acton was not to be funny or brave. If any of you knew him as a friend, then you could say what you belive but right now, no one can say he was bad at anything he did, he was a great guy, and he passed away doing what he enjoyed and spent his life on.


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

It's funny, most people can condemn a man for a single negative action, while the same man can't be redeemed with a single positive one. Well, it's really more sad than funny...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Erm, yes you can when that 1 action endangers the life of a child (his own child at that) in order to get a bit of a laugh from the crowd. That is stupid and irresponsible.
> 
> Im not saying he was a failure as a dad. But he was not the perfect guy your all making him out to be.



First off, have you seen the situation? Why is that more stupid than jumping out of a plane strapped on with a trained person? There's just as big a chance of the official not being able to pull the rope properly, meaning you both go crashing to your doom

That is the same case, Steve is a highly trained person with many years of experience (the best teacher). Yes there was a chance that he would have lost his child but then again it only appears dangerous because it's not something that happens often while sky diving is.


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

Kind of hilarious that a stingray did him in, as opposed to the countless other far more lethal creatures he's wrangled. <<<< With all due respect to the late Steve Irwin of course


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

No it's not funny. Do you think it's funny if the war hero is killed by a street thug with a knife?


----------



## yoshi99 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, big loss. R.I.P Steve.


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

Kurosaki Isshin said:
			
		

> No it's not funny. Do you think it's funny if the war hero is killed by a street thug with a knife?


I didn't mean it offensively, more in the ironic sense. I watched him al lthe time when I was younger, his actual deaths not a laughing matter.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Kind of hilarious that a stingray did him in, as opposed to the countless other far mroe lethal creatures he's wrangled.



Ironic is a more proper term


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> Ironic is a more proper term


Yes, as I just stated.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

chaoserver said:
			
		

> I didn't mean it offensively, more in the ironic sense. I watched him al lthe time when I was younger, his actual deaths not a laughing matter.



My misunderstanding then, I misinterpreted your previous post


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 4, 2006)

chaoserver said:
			
		

> Yes, as I just stated.


I have a bad habit of not refreshing the page before I post -_-;;


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

I dont think its Ironic at all, anything like this could happen any day at any time, it could even be happening as i type this post. A star sky diver could die in a plane crash or a famouse diver by a boat accident, none of this is funny, it happens often but that doesnt mean its funny or ironic. Irony is something that is not expected, we expected for his death to be in an accident with animals.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 4, 2006)

The google ads are making money out of this already...


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

Kurosaki Isshin said:
			
		

> First off, have you seen the situation? Why is that more stupid than jumping out of a plane strapped on with a trained person? There's just as big a chance of the official not being able to pull the rope properly, meaning you both go crashing to your doom



Actually, yes i did see the situation. It was on the news and i watched it.

How many people do you know have gone skydiving with babies? Seriously GTFO.


----------



## PerfectGirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe he shoulda been like a zookeeper or something. R.I.P.


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> I dont think its Ironic at all, anything like this could happen any day at any time, it could even be happening as i type this post. A star sky diver could die in a plane crash or a famouse diver by a boat accident, none of this is funny, it happens often but that doesnt mean its funny or ironic. Irony is something that is not expected, we expected for his death to be in an accident with animals.


The point was he squared off against far more lethal animals(Deaths from snake bites are many many times greater, I have no idea about deaths from crocodiles but Im still gonna guess its larger than two in the past hundred years.
And here he dies on account of a sting ray instead of the creatures he was telivised wrangling, and here Im guessing it wasn't even for television.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah he was filming a documentary on sea animals


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 4, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> I dont think its Ironic at all, anything like this could happen any day at any time, it could even be happening as i type this post. A star sky diver could die in a plane crash or a famouse diver by a boat accident, none of this is funny, it happens often but that doesnt mean its funny or ironic. Irony is something that is not expected, we expected for his death to be in an accident with animals.


It's ironic in a way because he would play around with some of the world's dangerous animals, but it was a stingray that killed him.
We expected him to get his head chomped off by an alligator, not stabbed by a stingray
Eh, I think it's ironic

edit: beaten again -_-


----------



## l Itachi l (Sep 4, 2006)

How did he die?. And why doesnt his wife know yet???>_>


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Sting ray to the heart.


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

But we did forsee his death like this, we are just surprised it was by a stingray and not from a croc or a snake. Many would be surprised if he passed away of old age.


----------



## Envy (Sep 4, 2006)

He hunts crocs but gets dominated by a stingray. What a pussy. Knows the 136 ways a croc can kill him and he doens't know the one way a stingray can. Sigh..


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

?clair said:
			
		

> He hunts crocs but gets dominated by a stingray. What a pussy. Knows the 136 ways a croc can kill him and he doens't know the one way a stingray can. Sigh..



*waits for stevo fanboys to pelt him to death*

Lol.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 4, 2006)

It was highly unlikely he would die of old age anyway


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

I wont even waste my time and sink to your level. You all make me sick.


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> But we did forsee his death like this, we are just surprised it was by a stingray and not from a croc or a snake. Many would be surprised if he passed away of old age.


Well, Kitsunejenna and I just explained why it is indeed ironic. If you still cant understand maybe read them again.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 4, 2006)

all of us? :S


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

You idiots do not know the meaning of irony

We forshadowed his death was going to be from some sort of animal attack, we knew it was going to happen one day. And we expected it, we just were surprised it was a stingray and not a snake or croc. And thus this was not ironic.


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> You idiots do not know the meaning of irony


It was unexpected that steve would be killed by a stingray as opposed to the shitloads of lethal beasts he dealt with.
You don't know the definition that you provided apparently.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 4, 2006)

ironic is when something happens that you didnt think would.... as it says on your online dictionary...

3. coincidental; unexpected


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 4, 2006)

I really liked his show. This news has made me very sad.


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

Its humorous to belive you still think you are correct

But thats your choice, think what you want. But know this, anyone who has made fun of steve is not respected in NF from this day forth. You all have a nice day.


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Its humerouse to belive you still think you are correct


It's humorous that you still beleive I don't know Im correct.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn, though it doesn't come as a suprise in his line of work.


----------



## Aki no Yoru (Sep 4, 2006)

:amazed he died?! oh..that's too bad. Well, I'd have expected something like that to happen....since he works with crocodiles and dangerous animals.


----------



## Envy (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh no. I'm not respected because I made fun of Steve in this thread; ok RagingNinja, you can go suck one. Oh by the way, before you start correcting people on *DEFENITIONS*, learn how to *SPELL* first.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 4, 2006)

im gonna miss his shows he was awesome 

RagingNinja, whats your definition of ironic then?


----------



## kagemane1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Weather you that the guy was a crazy moron. Or you repected him and loved him then its still sad that he died.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 4, 2006)

damn, some people in here are pretty damn insensitive!

many people are probably not diehard  'fanboys' of Steve, but you should still show some respect for the life of a person and what they had accomplished in life.


----------



## Kirsten (Sep 4, 2006)

omfg, this is news to me *slow* 

That's really sad, because I liked to watch his show :S


----------



## Uchiha kid (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow. That's a horrible way to die.:amazed


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 4, 2006)

Very true, like i said that man was a legend the stuff he acomplished was amazing. Its sad to find out that such a person died in such a tragic way, even though it was ironic i suppose


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 4, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Its humorous to belive you still think you are correct


To *me* it's ironic because I was expecting him to be killed by an alligator, not a stingray

If you try to fight against someone's opinion you're always going to lose unless you can change the mind of the individual.


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> If you try to fight against someone's opinion you're always going to lose unless you can change the mind of the individual.


Precisely. Well put, which is why I said what I did in my prior post.


----------



## The Jokerold (Sep 4, 2006)

Well... that's just plain unfortunate.


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

This is what i belive, i know it can be ironic to you, but to other people its not ironic because they belive ironic should not be used that way. I'm not trying to encourage anyone to change thier mind, but merely stating what i belive which is that that was not ironic. 

Please, dont start trying to pick on other members for spelling. Its very irritating, you look for anything to make fun of the person you dislike, and in this case was spelling, not everyone cares about the way they spell things. Keep it to yourself.

I dont feel the need to waste my time debating on this tragic accident. You stick with your opinion, and i will stick with  mine. Alot of people here need to grow up and do something productive with thier life instead of talk and not take action.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

This changed into an entirley different topic...


----------



## Luzzio (Sep 4, 2006)

funny how a man dies and here we have people here arguing over how lame his death is or wtv.

the man's dead. doesnt matter how he died. it was what he was doing that mattered. and that was making documentaries, or anything to do with wildlife.

its not just about the Animal Planet show that make people admire him so much. its what he did. read up more on him at wikipedia to find out his contributions to wildlife protection.

great man, that.


----------



## Cero (Sep 4, 2006)

Indeed, we grieve over the loss of a great person on this world. And we do miss him, but in due time we will learn to live with his passing and in time, his children may take his place, and revive the legacy of the Irwin's. We hope Steve is in a better place now. And whats that is that, thank you for your time, and have a nice Labor Day. ^^


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Has it been annouced on TV yet?(I haven't watched it this morining.)


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 4, 2006)

O_O no...no....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hansuke Miyoshi (Sep 4, 2006)

*the Crocodile hunter*




we have lost a truly great man today....always loved watching his show ...funny guy that believed in what he was doing and was deadly serious about it to.....atleast he died doing what he loved........and imagine how his wife and kids feel....just coming home from a hiking trip in the Tasmanian mountains....coming back all happy to see him only to find out he was killed by a stingray......truly a sad day today........R.I.P. Steve Irwin.....you will be missed


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Sep 4, 2006)

[/QUOTE][/COLOR]

Never was a big fan of him, but even in death he entertained us all.


----------



## Flapjack (Sep 4, 2006)

He was just fuckin annoying. Like a gnat at a barbecue, just bugging the fuck outta me.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor guy


----------



## Flapjack (Sep 4, 2006)

G'DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 4, 2006)

Creed said:
			
		

> but even in death he entertained us all.



Lol little harsh XD


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, who didn't see his death coming? He regularly goes works around killer species. It was just a matter of time before one of them went "OMG It's Steve Irwin! I'm going to kill him to be famous!"

RIP.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 4, 2006)

i really liked the guy, i hae nothing asshole like to say


----------



## sonnie_skies (Sep 4, 2006)

Dude, I read about this last night and it bummed me out.  He was just so...earnest about what he did.


----------



## cathydecker (Sep 4, 2006)

You know he was a lot like Naruto!  Yea, ok, he pissed off some people, and people thought he was a Baka, but his heart was superior, his energy extreme, his ability to inspire and change people for the better superb!  And just like Naruto, I found it hard not to smile and feel happy when I watched him.  Dammit, I'm going to start crying now . . .


----------



## Azurite (Sep 4, 2006)

something to do with a stingray rite?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Sep 4, 2006)

Seen this in Yahoo front page just now. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Hardjacket (Sep 4, 2006)

He was a good bloke, nice and brave I dig cats like that.
Fucked up my next thread though "Who do you think would win Steve Irwin or a stingray"?

Like I said Me, Hell, Handcart


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 4, 2006)

Whoa...I know his career is dangerous but when he's such an icon, I can't help but expect he would have lived long enough to retire...

R.I.P Crocodile Hunter.


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought the crocodile hunter was invincible


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

He wasnt the sharpest tool in the box. But its never nice to make fun of someones death.


----------



## batz (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard about this early morning on the Radio. Thought the RJ was joking. Never imagined such a person could die, with all the wild antics he used to do.

Truly tragic.


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 4, 2006)

Well that sucks!!!


----------



## Slips (Sep 4, 2006)

Its something a lot of people including myself saw coming tbh. I always thought he was a bloddy nutter but the guy entertained millions and I really enjoyed his various shows. A great loss


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 4, 2006)

frikkin finaly.  that guy annoyed the shit out of me.


----------



## Oyasumi (Sep 4, 2006)

thats pretty sad ima miss him..i always loved watching animal channel

..in fact the only reason i get up in the morning is to watch good ol steve


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

It's truly a blow to mankind to lose such a fine naturist.


----------



## warcraft (Sep 4, 2006)

Can someone tell me when bloodspain dies so i can say.
Frikkin finaly. That guy annoyed the shit out of me.

Steve Irwin what a guy, he did so many good causes for animals & he was a fantastic father.


----------



## Dulce (Sep 4, 2006)

poor guy.....


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2006)

This is so big, they may as well declare it an international holiday...


----------



## Kayo (Sep 4, 2006)

Saw that in the newspaper 
RIP...


----------



## Wouwou (Sep 4, 2006)

Atleast now he's made it into history

I don't think anyone will be able to ever forget that man, he's a legend, a god, and at this moment all I can say is, Rest in Peace.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 4, 2006)

This man is supposed to be invincible. WTF. Does not compute.

Rest In Peace, Steve.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 4, 2006)

NOOOOOO not steve irwin o___o"
He was my Idol whenever I played Call of the Cthullu ;_;"
because he's INVINCIBLE... but I guess not anymore, huh ._.?

*In honor to Steve Irwin's awesomeness:*


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 4, 2006)

just postin my opinion. but i did admire the fact he wrestled with crocs.


----------



## Aecen (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats so sad....he was a good guy.


----------



## Baki (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow. I guess it was really tough for the stingray to miss a heart _that_ big...

R.I.P Steve Irwin. 

It's as if the King of Australia died.


----------



## badaudio (Sep 4, 2006)

dude i was so sad when i heard that. i still am ,i grew up watching that guy. he died an hero!


----------



## Killer Goats (Sep 4, 2006)

Now that was unexpected. I thought an alligator would eat him. I guess no more shows from him, they were funny.

R.I.P


----------



## amas-emasiK (Sep 4, 2006)

Updated info from Wikipedia, changing by the hour:



> Shortly after 11:00am local time on 4 September 2006, Irwin was fatally pierced in the chest by a stingray barb while diving in Queensland's Batt Reef, which is part of the Great Barrier Reef. The events were caught on camera and the footage is now in the possession of Queensland Police.[22] Irwin was in the area filming his own documentary, to be called The Ocean's Deadliest, but weather had stalled filming. Irwin decided to take the opportunity to film some shallow water shots for a segment in the television program his daughter Bindi was hosting.[23]
> 
> After reviewing the footage of the incident and speaking to the cameraman who recorded it, marine documentary filmmaker and former spearfishing champion Ben Cropp speculated that the stingray "felt threatened because Steve was alongside and there was the cameraman ahead..."[22] In such a case, the animal responds by automatically flexing the serrated barb on its tail, which is up to 30 centimeters (roughly 12 inches) in length, upward. In this case, the motion struck Irwin's chest and pierced his heart.[22] Crewmembers aboard his boat called emergency services in the nearest city of Cairns and administered CPR as they rushed the boat to nearby Low Isle to meet a rescue helicopter. Medical staff pronounced Irwin dead when they arrived a short time later.[24]
> 
> The Queensland Police Service notified his family and released a statement for the media concerning his death. News of his death prompted a public outpouring expressing shock and loss. Several Australian news websites went down because of high web traffic[25] and talk-back radio experienced a high volume of callers expressing their grief,[26] commemorating his passion and exuberance. Prime Minister John Howard, among many other politicians, expressed his "shock and distress" at the death, saying that "Australia has lost a wonderful and colourful son.?[27] Irwin's body was flown to a morgue in Cairns[28], where stunned family and friends were gathering on Monday night. His wife Terri was informed of her husband's death while on a walking tour in the Cradle Mountain-Lake St Clair National Park in Tasmania, and returned to the Sunshine Coast with their two children.[22]


----------



## Cadet (Sep 4, 2006)

So sad. Such a freak accident for the stinger to go beneath his ribcage and into his heart.  

I really liked Steve. I got Croc Hunter valentines day cards one year to celebrate my love for Stevo. 

He was a little crazy, but always kind and fun. I would trade Steve for any of the Jackass guys.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 4, 2006)

This is so messed up.

I really cannot believe it. He's been around before I was born, he's been doing dangerous stuff forever, he cannot die.

I.. uhhhhhhhh

Does not compute.

If you really died, best of luck up there. I'm sure in your heaven, you'll be wreastling a velociraptor. xD


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 4, 2006)

*One more off the list.*

People left to make fun of:

George W. Bush
Cheney and his rifle
Steve Irwin
the French


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Now that I think about it, he was the butt of many jokes. And now, it seems like the jokes on us.Best of luck to his family...


----------



## Monkeydude (Sep 4, 2006)

This is very very sad  i enjoyed his shows.. R.I.P king of the aussies


----------



## Xell (Sep 4, 2006)

It is very sad. Alot of people are devestated by this... But I guess if he was going to die some how, it would be while he's doing a documentary... But by a stingray? O_o I was expecting him to die due to a crocodile or snake or something..


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm mostly just suprised he's lived this long, and he passed on with all his limbs still attached.

Still, anyone with balls that big deserves respect, and he certainly was a brilliant entertainer and nature expert.

At least he died doing what he loved. Rest in peace you nutcase.


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 4, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> This is so messed up.
> 
> I really cannot believe it. He's been around before I was born, he's been doing dangerous stuff forever, he cannot die.
> 
> ...


XDD, wrestling a velociraptor. But seriously, killed by a sting ray? That sucks, as he's been wrestling crocodiles for years.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2006)

Crikey!!! Croc rules..... damn this is sad as hell


----------



## hanagumori (Sep 4, 2006)

That's really sad! I've been to Cairns too! I went swimming off the reef there.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2006)

omg, he can't be dead  i watched so many of his shows when i was a kid


----------



## Pasty (Sep 4, 2006)

I wonder what his funeral's going to be like


----------



## Shiro (Sep 4, 2006)

Kinda weird that i watched his show (10min.)and then he died.So sad


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2006)

Pasty said:
			
		

> I wonder what his funeral's going to be like



I can picture a crocodile shaped sarcophagus


----------



## Shiro (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah why should i be sad i knew he would die by an animal-type thingy,
but still kinda weird.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 4, 2006)

I just can't see how the world has any hope left after The Croc Hunter died.  I mean how in the hell does Steve Irwin die, he was the closest thing we had to invincible   All my childhood heroes are slowly passing away *sigh*


----------



## Orofan (Sep 4, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> Let me explain it:
> This is a thread about Steve Irwin.
> Steve Irwin was, in my opinion, a fucking idiot.
> See the pattern?
> ...



- rep and well deserved.


----------



## B (Sep 4, 2006)

I just heard about this... I watched like all of his shows when I was younger...... ;________________________________________________________________; This seriously threw me down a notch today, bah. Its horrible. R.I.P -____-


----------



## Fenix (Sep 4, 2006)

He's a great guy and a great family man. Contributed greatly to preserving our environment. Yes some of his moments are a bit whacky, but the man has truly done alot. RIP


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't see why so many people are suprised. "He messes with crocs all the time, how could a stingray kill him?"

Think about it: he's spent the majority of his career messing with crocodilians, but I'd say no more than two percent of it with a stingray even in the shot. He didn't know stingrays, but he knew what to watch out for when around alligators. Besides, a stingray's tail can move up underwater faster than an alligator could open it's jaws and clamp them right back down, submerged. Steve's death is understandable. Unfortunate, but no mystery.


----------



## hao_asakura (Sep 4, 2006)

and right now im looking at the news*cry* so sad....we'll miss u steve!!!


----------



## seraluanma (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow. Here I always thought it'd be a gator, or a snake, or something vicious...but no.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 4, 2006)

Steve's death really is quite sad and tragic. I loved watching the guy whenever I caught him on NBC Kids or a special. He was always spectacular to watch, regardless of what animal he was working with. But yes, in his business, his life was always at a risk. I wish his family and friends the best and hope they can pass on soon.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow.It really is a blow when someone who always seemed invincible dies.

RIP Steve


----------



## B (Sep 4, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I don't see why so many people are suprised. "He messes with crocs all the time, how could a stingray kill him?"
> 
> Think about it: he's spent the majority of his career messing with crocodilians, but I'd say no more than two percent of it with a stingray even in the shot. He didn't know stingrays, but he knew what to watch out for when around alligators. Besides, a stingray's tail can move up underwater faster than an alligator could open it's jaws and clamp them right back down, submerged. Steve's death is understandable. Unfortunate, but no mystery.


Im not so surprised, anything could happen being involved in danger like that... its just I watched his shows alot on animal planet and it made me sad that there probably wont be anymore of him or his shows.. T_T Reruns yes, but nothing new. So I feel terrible about the situation, I hope his wife and child do okay...


----------



## sheshyo (Sep 4, 2006)

Excerpt from CNN Interview said:
			
		

> KING:  What, Steve, is the gift?
> 
> IRWIN: The gift. Firstly, Larry, I'm a wild life warrior. A warrior is someone who is trained or engaged in battle. My battle is conservation. So I'm a wildlife warrior. Anyone can be one. But I have a gift. God put me on this planet with a mission. My mission is to educate people about conservation.


And he certainly did complete that mission with his love and passion for wildlife. He lost the battle but won the war. My tributes to a warrior, Steve Irwin.


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Sep 4, 2006)

*He was a good man*

What happened was it was just a freak accident, hewas swimming underwater when the stingray got statled steve didnt think it would kill but it hit him right in the heart, they did cpr for 30 min with no succses, by the time the helicopter got there he was dead. I remember i always wanted to go to ausi cause of him, the sad thing is his wife doesnt know yet  ......... i wish it never happened, the chances of it happening were so big!!!!!!! its just not right..... but hes basicly just sleeping but its still very very sad


----------



## xTwiggyz (Sep 4, 2006)

I liked that guy :/
RIP


----------



## Kayo (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP, but I think I saw another thread like this, not sure though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2006)

there's like 20 threads of this, i have access to none of them.  Even though i wasn't sure, it seems i was right, the stingray stabbed him straight thru his heart.  The poison doesn't kill either, it's the jagged edge of the poker that killed him, ripping up his insides.  He was in intense pain while he died.  I read those stingray attacks can even cut thru a boat.


----------



## JJ (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Steve.


----------



## Pyocora Analog III (Sep 4, 2006)

I think it's a shame that he died the way he did. But he must have always been aware that things like this could happen...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2006)

He knew the risks. So it is his fault. But however, I sometimes watched his show. I'll miss it.


----------



## Jaggerjack (Sep 4, 2006)

por que? POOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRR QQQQQQUUUUUUUEEEEEEEE


----------



## Envy (Sep 4, 2006)

Rofl, some trash idiot called me a sadist. for my post. How is that being a sadist. Dumbass. Brush up on definitions please.


----------



## warcraft (Sep 4, 2006)

His wife knew within the hour he died.


----------



## Bezzy (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Steve

dunno what i should say...sad.


----------



## i_luff_srk39 (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG. Poor guy. RIP.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor guy. I'm going to miss him.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 4, 2006)

yea that does suck,
i honestly thought he's get eaten by a croc, i mean he's done it so many times he's bound to let his guard down sooner or later


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 4, 2006)

I would like to apologize to Steve for putting up such an angsty post about him before, I was being a bitch.
RIP Steve.
PS: You, whoever sent me the neg rep, next time leave a name.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard years ago that he had been killed by a croc or something.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 4, 2006)

...Oh...mi...gawd...That is great! I won my bet! I bet my friend that he would die of an animal attack and he said that he would die of natural causes...I WON!


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 4, 2006)

Bro Tai Jr. said:
			
		

> ...Oh...mi...gawd...That is great! I won my bet! I bet my friend that he would die of an animal attack and he said that he would die of natural causes...I WON!




Lucky you....


----------



## Aecen (Sep 4, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> He knew the risks. So it is his fault. But however, I sometimes watched his show. I'll miss it.



He got stung by a sting ray in the heart...a 1 and a thousand chance.  How is it his fault? Atleast he died doing what he loved best, which many of us wont beable to say.


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 4, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> He was in intense pain while he died.  I read those stingray attacks can even cut thru a boat.


Rofl, nice approach.


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, I agree with the ones who said he was expected to die, but in an unexpected way. I loved watching him on T.V. when I could.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 4, 2006)

He got owned by a sting ray!?
A STINGY RAY???!!!

I thought he may of been eaten by a shark, bit by a snake or mauled by a alligator but being stabbed by a sting ray...
Man, talk about a stupid way to go.

Edit:
Anonymous neg repping is for cowards.


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

Man i cant belive he died  tears he would be missed!


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 4, 2006)

> you fucking sadist



Anybody else got a neg-rep similar to this?


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

^^ rild I like ur Avatar! i gave u some rep for it


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 4, 2006)

Mine said "nice comment".

Jerk off anonymous neg reppers tend to wander these kidns of threads all the time.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 4, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Mine said "nice comment".
> 
> Jerk off anonymous neg reppers tend to wander these kidns of threads all the time.



neg-reppers.....

You lack balls


----------



## Heero (Sep 4, 2006)

ill miss this guy and his anitics
R.I.P Steve


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Sep 4, 2006)

I wonder if he got a "Crikey" in before he died. =\


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2006)

he probably did


----------



## ArchMagus (Sep 4, 2006)

Its still weird thinking about it.


----------



## Foreshadow (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm so sad! His show was the only nature show I would watch as a kid! T.T All your fans will miss you Steve! Thanks for making me love crocs!


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2006)

THE crocodile HUNTER survived many snake bites, crocodiles, and many dangerous animals but dies from a sting ray??????  BOHAHAHAHAHA!!!!   ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 4, 2006)

Creed said:
			
		

> _One_Piece_Movie_04_[E2CEF272].avi"][K-F]_One_Piece_Movie_04_[E2CEF272].avi
> 
> Never was a big fan of him, but even his death entertained us all.



Did a little fixing.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 4, 2006)

That's so terrible.... Rest In Peace man.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 4, 2006)

He's Dead. So What? I mean, we all knew sooner or later he would die from what he does.  Should have been more careful.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, the question is: Were his last words "CRINKY"?


----------



## Al?l? (Sep 4, 2006)

ArchMagus said:
			
		

> Its still weird thinking about it.



Yea, it truly is shocking. I mean... I liked those shows. I'm a fan of those people like him able to broadcast such animal life in such a way. Really a favorite of mine. Unfortunate how his death will bring about several jokes in the comedian community.

Just hope Jeff Corwin doesn't die any time soon.


----------



## Misa (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P. Steve


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 4, 2006)

Cursed_Marked_Naruto said:
			
		

> THE crocodile HUNTER survived many snake bites, crocodiles, and many dangerous animals but dies from a sting ray??????  BOHAHAHAHAHA!!!!   ROFL!!!!!




How and why is a man being killed funny?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Sep 4, 2006)

It's weird, like he's still alive, just got attacked again.  I feel sorry for his wife, she still doesn't know.  It doesn't seem like he could die.  Oh well, at least he died doing what he loved.

RIP Steve


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Sep 4, 2006)

I could not believe it when I read about it this morning! I'll miss his damn fool ADHD adventures;what a guy! Can ya believe he died at 44?! He made it through a lotta animal documentaries!


----------



## Love (Sep 4, 2006)

Its sad that he died.....but he always kinda bugged me...RIP


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Steve Irwin, man, that guy is a legend, we'll miss him and his awesomeness, this is seriously a sad day.  Though atleast he went doing something he loved so dearly!  We'll miss ya Steve Irwin!


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 4, 2006)

Al?l? said:
			
		

> Yea, it truly is shocking. I mean... I liked those shows. I'm a fan of those people like him able to broadcast such animal life in such a way. Really a favorite of mine. Unfortunate how his death will bring about several jokes in the comedian community.
> 
> Just hope Jeff Corwin doesn't die any time soon.



AH, I'm already depressed enough about Steve as it is, don't make me think about that...  

I already made a post, but heck I'm saying it again: RIP Steve, you were a great man 

Man, I feel sorry for his daughter. She looked up to him ;__;  -goes and weeps in corner-  Truely a sad day... we'll miss ya!


----------



## Lakira (Sep 4, 2006)

*Ahh*

I was goin' to write about this!  This is the Third time this happen, But that Jelly Fish is goin' down he killed my favorite person that i like to watch on Discovery Channel. RIP My favorite Discovery person. I WILL MISS YOU!


----------



## Vincent Valentine (inactive) (Sep 4, 2006)

I was shocked to hear he died. Someone told me this when I was in Captiva. What a sad day. He will be missed.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Sep 4, 2006)

Lakira said:
			
		

> I was goin' to write about this!  This is the Third time this happen, But that Jelly Fish is goin' down he killed my favorite person that i like to watch on Discovery Channel. RIP My favorite Discovery person. I WILL MISS YOU!


He got killed by a stingray.

Sting Ray:


Jelly Fish:


Big Difference (0.0)


----------



## chubby (Sep 4, 2006)

its a shame. I didn't like his shows and stuff, but he seemed to be a cool and nice guy. my condolences to his wife and 2 children


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Actually, yes i did see the situation. It was on the news and i watched it.
> 
> How many people do you know have gone skydiving with babies? Seriously GTFO.



I don't mean what happened overall, I mean what happened exactly, were you there with Steve and saw what he was doing to the ray? 

And you missed the point of my analogy, Steve is the diving instructor, you are the baby and the crocadile is the 'dive'. Both are very dangerous but your in the hands of a experienced individual. Of course I'm not exactly agreeing with what he did but I'm not going to say he's a moron simply because of that


----------



## SayuriNinja (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard about his death through my mom this morning, and I still just can't believe he's gone. As much as I want to deny it, it's a sad fact. I wanted his show countless times and always admired what he does. I feel bad for his family and my condolences go out to them. It's so depressing. To me, he was legandry.   

R.I.P. Croc Hunter


----------



## Jeaxz (Sep 4, 2006)

Bro Tai Jr. said:
			
		

> Well, the question is: Were his last words "CRINKY"?




LOL prolly like when the sting rays came after him crinikey!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Sep 4, 2006)

it's sad to hear that he died at a young age. 44 only. he'll be missed, he brought joy to many people


----------



## cygnus (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard (on the news) that the footage shows him just swimming above it (a metre or so) and then it stabbed him.

The first image that popped into my mind was him trying to surf it.

I mean no offense by my ava. Steve would get it.


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow. For some strange and unknown reason, I feel as if a piece of me is missing. Yet I`ve never watched his show once.

R.I.P. Steve.


----------



## JokerZZZ (Sep 4, 2006)

poor guy

as expected tho

if you dance on the edge you will fall.


----------



## green tea96 (Sep 4, 2006)

This is so weird... I mean, I never imagined him dead. I can't imagine his corpse in one of those casket things =[ I'll miss that guy.


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2006)

thats messed up I read the artical sucks how he died


----------



## Smoke (Sep 4, 2006)

one of the world's favorite people dies, and people are already making fun of him and his death.

this world sux


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 4, 2006)

the crocodile hunter was killed by a...stingray the irony writes it's self


----------



## mow (Sep 4, 2006)

The guy was fuckign passionate about what he did. It was his punk rock and he pursued that passion to the very end. 

How many of us here can say they have what it takes to follow suit? Not purse animals, but purse your own aspirations and dreams?

Pople might laugh, but he is a top bloke for that and he certainly deserves to be idolzied for it

RIP mate


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P Steve Irwin.

Matt


----------



## aCKs3r (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm super sad. he was an awesome dood.  to be honest he was definitely one of my real life heros.  he will be sorely missed


----------



## RodMack (Sep 4, 2006)

He knew he would be in danger just getting close to dangerous animals. He didn't care if it killed him. He just did what he enjoyed doing. He will be missed.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm gonna kill that son of a stingray.


----------



## Hansuke Miyoshi (Sep 4, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> there's like 20 threads of this, i have access to none of them.  Even though i wasn't sure, it seems i was right, the stingray stabbed him straight thru his heart.  The poison doesn't kill either, it's the jagged edge of the poker that killed him, ripping up his insides.  He was in intense pain while he died.  I read those stingray attacks can even cut thru a boat.




its said he died instantly..i hope so....i also feel as if a piece of me is missing now i always liked him...he was a great guy


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Sep 4, 2006)

IM GUNNA MISS HIM!!!!  ive watched his show for 4 yrs


----------



## Alive-and-Well (Sep 5, 2006)

Not much for me to say except for the man lived a good life, had a family, and got to do a job he loved with an undying passion till the end. 

R.I.P Steve Irwin 

You will be missed.


----------



## Amra (Sep 5, 2006)

I liked him, though his antics were oriented to juveniles, he taught many people about respecting animals, and this event reiterates that sentiment with great conviction.

He was a top notch bloke and will be missed by millions of people, he put himself out there on the line to teach anyone who was willing to learn, and he paid the ultimate price for his desire to teach understanding.  For that he has earned great respect from many, including me.

RIP Mate.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 5, 2006)

You know i was shocked when i heard this. For some reason like everyone else i thought it would be a croc that killed him . But truly the world grew a bit darker for me right now. At least its good to know that he went out doing what he love and with a crinky on in his heart :sad


----------



## Maniac Killer (Sep 5, 2006)

Those damn stingrays!

I......must.......
*Spoiler*: __ 



BURNINATE!


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 5, 2006)

i din expect this!! so sad.. ='(

btw its a stingray..


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm.  I need more information.  Sting-rays aren't particularly dangerous creatures.  Children swim with them at Sting Ray farms for a small fee after all.  Steve may be the only person to ever be killed by a Sting-ray.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 5, 2006)

My dad told me about ti this afternoon, but it didn't actually hit me till I read about it on IGN........damnit, now I'm all depressed and shit.


----------



## cygnus (Sep 5, 2006)

> Australian Coroner Given Video of Irwin's Stingray Encounter
> By Ed Johnson
> Sept. 5 (Bloomberg) -- A coroner will study video footage of ``Crocodile Hunter'' Steve Irwin's last moments snorkeling with a stingray as part of the investigation into the Australian television star's death, police said.
> The 44-year-old died yesterday after being struck in the heart by a stringray's barbed tail while filming a documentary at Batt Reef near Port Douglas, a tourist resort in the state of Queensland. A copy of the footage was given to the state coroner, said Queensland Police spokeswoman Kim McCoomb, who declined to say whether it captured the sea creature's fatal blow.
> The video was ``shocking,'' Irwin's friend and producer John Stainton told a news conference today, Agence France-Presse reported. ``It's a very hard thing to watch because you're actually witnessing somebody die. It shows that Steve came over the top of the ray and the tail came up, and spiked him,'' he said, according to the news agency.



Looks like it may have been unprovoked too...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2006)

Decent guy? yes
Interesting guy? yes

Adrenaline Junkie...


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 5, 2006)

I think it is almost better that he died this way...and not by a crocadile. He loved Crocs the most, and it would have been sad if one was his demise.


----------



## mr_yenz (Sep 5, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> Looks like it may have been unprovoked too...


I thought it got frightened by the cameraman and hit him?  

Anyways, his death means I don't want to go Queensland this year. D:
Australia will miss you Steve.


----------



## Salvete (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve pulled the barb out before he passed out. Apparently, the serrated barb (literally looks like a steak knife) punctured his chest and entered his heart. His last act says a lot about what sort of man he was. Steve was a brave guy.

I really, really, really hope Steve died quickly and painlessly. Stingray venom can be excruciatingly painful. I hope his last moments on this Earth were one of calm. 

Can you imagine it? Steve is swimming up towards the stingray, it gets spooked and stabs a 20cm serrated barb with hundreds of kilograms of force behind it, right into the heart. Could you imagine the awful feeling Steve must have had as he blacked out? 

Terri, Bindy and Bob are in my thoughts.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 5, 2006)

Someone better go catch that stingray, i'm gonna eat it's ass.


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 5, 2006)

Salvete said:
			
		

> Steve pulled the barb out before he passed out. Apparently, the serrated barb (literally looks like a steak knife) punctured his chest and entered his heart. His last act says a lot about what sort of man he was. Steve was a brave guy.
> 
> I really, really, really hope Steve died quickly and painlessly. Stingray venom can be excruciatingly painful. I hope his last moments on this Earth were one of calm.
> 
> ...



Same here, it really sucks


----------



## Draffut (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait.... he pulled the barb out?  of his heart?  granted, he may have had a low chance of survival once he got stabbed, but to rip it out is pretty much suicide...


----------



## Usopp (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm suprised he even lasted up until now. His whole life was getting close to dangerous animals, and kind-of irritating them. 

Good guy though I think


----------



## Kent (Sep 5, 2006)

It seems he lived a happy life so I hope he's as happy wherever he is now..


----------



## Ceestar (Sep 5, 2006)

Things are really depressing here in Australia, and I still want to cry. I'm not into animals at all, let alone dangerous ones, but I never knew how much Steve Irwin had touched my heart. I couldn't be more proud to be an Aussie right now. I am literally crying as I say this, I seriously don't know why. But I feel as if it's a dark day in history...even well over 30 hours later, I still feel in shock. I never knew he had such an influence on the world, and I can't believe he's gone. 
Like a cartoon in the paper showed, he has left very big shoes to fill, he gave most of the millions that he earned straight back to the wild, and to his Australia Zoo. It's all just so horrible...September is becoming a depressing month, even  though my birthday is in this month. It's ironic as September (for Australia) is the start of Spring, and that it's supposed to sybolize new life...

There will be those that wish to uphold Steve Irwin's legacy...but there will never be another Crocodile Hunter.


----------



## nobodyknows (Sep 5, 2006)

Poor Guy, got killed by a fish. 

I hope he rests in peace up there. D=


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 5, 2006)

That's no surprise for me. Though I didn't wish for his death, but I knew that what he was doing could lead to his end. At least, he died while doing his fav hobbie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2006)

anybody seen the video yet?


----------



## Zodd (Sep 5, 2006)

*Update: It will be shown*



> The footage of late Australian naturalist STEVE IRWIN being killed by a stingray could be shown on TV. Charismatic Irwin, dubbed the Crocodile Hunter after his internationally acclaimed TV show, died yesterday (04SEP06) while diving on Australia's Great Barrier Reef. Irwin was filming for a new documentary when he lost his life, and his cameraman shot the moment when the stingray's barbed tail stabbed the legendary conservationist through the heart. The tapes are currently being held by Queensland police - but Irwin's family are determined to respect his last wishes and allow the harrowing footage to be broadcast. Irwin once insisted, "My number one rule is to keep that camera rolling. Even if it's shaky or slightly out of focus, I don't give a rip. "Even if a big old alligator is chewing me up I want to go down and go, 'Crikey!' just before I die. That would be the ultimate for me." An insider tells British newspaper the Daily Star, "This is exactly what Steve would have wanted. He knew the dangers and was totally up for the cameras to get everything."




The death will be broadcast on TV!!!


----------



## B (Sep 5, 2006)

At my school they were talking about it on Channel 1. I was tearing up. 



Their going to show the death on tv? D: ack..


----------



## hao_asakura (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah i havent seen it...but today i watched a show called 'a tribute for steve irwin' and they show us how did he died (with animation-stuff like that)....it was shown as when steve and his cameraman was swimming near the stingray...i guess steve was too close to the stingray and the tail's pierced through his heart....and his cameraman said that Irwin managed to get the tail out but then the next thing is he was floating in the sea......its just sucks because stingray attacks usually never had a fatal accident like this..


----------



## Suzume (Sep 5, 2006)

This upsets me!  There goes my childhood!  I love you Steve!


----------



## Orochis_bitch (Sep 5, 2006)

What a pity. I admired him from the bottom of my heart. R.I.P.


----------



## trowas_little_angel (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not trying to be mean but it was bound to happen one day. Don't get me wrong I loved the guy and his show was amazing. But. It was his attitude that always made me wonder how soon he was going to be killed in his line of work.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 5, 2006)

Considering that he is only the 3rd death in Australia from a stingray, and that the only way you can be killed is if you are stung through the heart as he was lead me to believe he was just very unlucky.

He would not have been expecting it, as he would expect it from a snake or a crocodile.


RIP mate


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 5, 2006)

Only saw him from time to time and didnt watch much of it. But I do have a lot of respect for a guy that can go into dangerous situations like that day in day out and remain so energetic and fun loving. Steve Irwin was a great man. And he truly loved all life and shall be missed. Ill pour out some liquor, and if the death is broadcast I will watch it as he died a truly honorable death, and inspired courage to millions.


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Sep 5, 2006)

*I feel so bad for his fam, and him.*

Its not fair, i meen he was the best guy on animal planet... ....... i feel like almost crying, its really not a fair deal at all........ he got to close above to teh sting ray and it got defesnesivwe and strunk him on the left side of his chest, he wasnt dead when it struk him but when he riped it out it does mroe damagae and it ripped right through his heart, the chances are so slim! its just not fair, he was like a friend to me almost. And his fam must be devisstated...... i hope they will be ok, and i also hope his kids continue the irwin legend.  ........ but theres gonna be alot of stuff on about him tonight im not gonna miss a bit of it im taping it infact


----------



## Lonely Soul (Sep 5, 2006)

That's really sad... I can't believe he died. He was awesome.


----------



## Radharn (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve!!! Why oh why must you die. That's unfair, leaving us like that. Damn that stingray!. You're a great guy Steve. We'll miss you!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 5, 2006)

I heard about this on the way home from work today...

Weird, I figured he would of had his head bitten off by a crocodile, or something of that sort.

Well, whoever had him on their deathclock wins mass pointage...


----------



## DeathkillerD (Sep 5, 2006)

its too bad though. i also heard that his daughter was there wen it happened.


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Sep 5, 2006)

*yeah*



			
				DeathkillerD said:
			
		

> its too bad though. i also heard that his daughter was there wen it happened.





yeah she was.... he was a good guy


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Sep 5, 2006)

trowas_little_angel said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be mean but it was bound to happen one day. Don't get me wrong I loved the guy and his show was amazing. But. It was his attitude that always made me wonder how soon he was going to be killed in his line of work.





dude it was a freak acceident, it wasnt suppsose to happen, duh...... i meen the chances.... i meen come on dude, he knew what he was doing with crocs he wasnt gonna die, he knew what he was up agaisnt please try to get more info before you comment


----------



## Splintered (Sep 5, 2006)

Honestly, I did sort of see this coming, just not in this way.  I'm not terribly sad about his death but a family losing their father is never something to take light of.



Cute family.


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Sep 5, 2006)

When I saw that i cried because I love Steve Irwin and all his flims and shows. 
And I got to say just because I don't alot people put this comment or thought of it.  Crikey not by Croc!  When heard about it I thought of that it was a Croc attack but never in my life stringray accident. And I watch a thing and the Barb that kill Steve. Will it can get up about a foot on the tail. It's a mini sword type thing used of course for defense.


----------



## Shuriken_Thrower (Sep 5, 2006)

Poor Steve 
I remember watching his show alot of times when I was younger.He made it so much more interesting.At first I thought,oh,thats sad but now I feel a bit sadder.I give my best wishes to his wife and family.
R.I.P Steve


----------



## DeathkillerD (Sep 5, 2006)

the only good thing about this is that he was doing the thing he loved to do when he died.


----------



## Aiee! (Sep 5, 2006)

That stingray is the hero of the world.


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Sep 5, 2006)

RIP for the Crocodile Hunter.


----------



## B (Sep 5, 2006)

Splinternet said:
			
		

> Honestly, I did sort of see this coming, just not in this way.  I'm not terribly sad about his death but a family losing their father is never something to take light of.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute family.


Omg awwww. ;______;


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Sep 5, 2006)

Shuriken_Thrower said:
			
		

> Poor Steve
> I remember watching his show alot of times when I was younger.He made it so much more interesting.At first I thought,oh,thats sad but now I feel a bit sadder.I give my best wishes to his wife and family.
> R.I.P Steve




yeah, i remember i stoped watching his show bout 2 years ago, and i was really into it, then some new anime show came out, and i got into that, then i started getting into it again, and now he died, so i think im gonna start watching his shows again....... he was the best on animal planet


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Sep 5, 2006)

DeathkillerD said:
			
		

> the only good thing about this is that he was doing the thing he loved to do when he died.




i suppose, but it must be so hard on the fam...... i hope they can cope


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 5, 2006)

I wonder if they're going to maike a documentary about him. I mena, they have the whole thing on tape of him getting stung. 

Matt


----------



## harukakanata1 (Sep 5, 2006)

it's amazing this thread has so many reply's in the short amount of time he's been dead (how long has it been now?) he must b very loved


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 5, 2006)

He was very loved indeed.

Matt


----------



## Shippo (Sep 5, 2006)

We will never forget him


----------



## xMikax (Sep 5, 2006)

I Didnt see that coming either. But he did swim in some water with Dangerous Sea Animals. Wow! I dont know how much Im gunna miss his annoying voice and good information. Its really sad!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

Y'know, I was always expecting his death to be him getting his head eaten off by a crocodile.

But I can't believe he's gone. That really sucks.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 5, 2006)

Aiee! said:
			
		

> That stingray is the hero of the world.



You're not funny


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 5, 2006)

Cursed_Marked_Naruto said:
			
		

> THE crocodile HUNTER survived many snake bites, crocodiles, and many dangerous animals but dies from a sting ray??????  BOHAHAHAHAHA!!!!   ROFL!!!!!


You are one sick asshole. 
- - -


*R.I.P. Steve Irwin*

....ya will be missed.


----------



## $!@de (Sep 5, 2006)

As we know he was doin a documentary on dangerous sea creatures and stingrays arent known to be dangerous so the stingray is jealous and said screw you I'm not dangerous that and jeff corwin had it out for him in the beging.


----------



## MiXeD BleSSing (Sep 5, 2006)

Creed said:
			
		

> Damn it! You beat me to it.




uuuggghhh me 2.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 5, 2006)

This will most likely get me neg repped, btu I don't really care. Most people have alreadys tated the obvious. 'I saw it coming, but not in this way'. I personally knew this was coming, and it would've been in some weird way like this. Although he does the dumbest things I've ever seen, I knew he'd get killed by some lesser threatening animal. I used to have a clip of him photographing rattlesnakes. He'd grab and slap teh snakes to agitate them then take a picture. He did this three times to a rattler and it finally was fast anough to bite him on the hand. He was rushed away, given anti-venom and then returned to find the same frigging snake and take more pictures. Some say that's dedication. I say it's a Darwin award in the making. The reason that he died is becasue he does what a lot of people do, stop sweating the small stuff. In Iraq a lot of soldiers are being killed because they worry about the large dangers and disregard the smaller threats, which come around to bite them in the butt. Mr. Irwin did the same thing. He didn't think there was much danger with this animal, which is why he probably got closer than he should have, and this is the end result.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Tetsuo235 (Sep 5, 2006)

I loved his show's, they kept me entertained...its very sad. But having a profession like that was sure to come with dangers...even though it was a "freak" accident


----------



## TheSilentype (Sep 5, 2006)

$!@de said:
			
		

> As we know he was doin a documentary on dangerous sea creatures and stingrays arent known to be dangerous so the stingray is jealous and said screw you I'm not dangerous that and jeff corwin had it out for him in the beging.



 lol, but it is really ironic that one of the least dangerous sea creatures like a stingray would kill him. I heard if he didnt get pierced in the heart, he prolly wouldnt have died. 
 Also as for jeff corwin : According to Yahoo.com, police say there was nothing suspicious about Steve's death nor did they conclude that the nature enthusiast provoked the sea creature while on a diving expedition Monday morning off the coast of Australia. I knew u were just joking but i had to add this in there. 
  I heard his death was also got on tape.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> neg-reppers.....
> 
> You lack balls



ROFL  You guys are crazy. I'd be scared to leave a name if I was the neg reppers too. But they still shoudn't have neg repped you.


----------



## Twoism (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Steve and I can't even remember the last time I watched his nature programs. But, this guy had so much genuine passion for what he did and absolutely loved life. Anyone who can fulfill those principles has my respect.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 5, 2006)

I cant believe some of the people going "haha he died by a stingray" or "stingray is the saviour of the world" and all that crap.

A respectable man dies and thats all you have to say? You really should be ashamed and when you die, i hope no one cares.

R.I.P Steve Irwin.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Sep 5, 2006)

R.I.P.

Ya, I woulda bet money that a crocodile would have killed him, or at least a more seemingly dangerous animal, although my science teacher talked to us about it and apparently those barbs leave dime size holes, and he got it straight to the heart


----------



## Gir (Sep 5, 2006)

Since theyve recorded deaths by stingrays 17 have occured........Bad luck for steve........


----------



## harukakanata1 (Sep 5, 2006)

the last thing i saw steve in was his film.
i didn't find it that interesting at the time, but now when i think back it shows the passion he had in his work and the energy.

R.I.P Steve Irwin


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 5, 2006)

> this only cause what u said on the steve thread ya know the part when you said you may get bad rep so i'll give you bad rep even though i have no problem with what you said



This is a neg rep I got for posting my opinion. If you're gonna neg-rep me, be a man and leave a name!


----------



## harukakanata1 (Sep 5, 2006)

whoever neg rep u is obviously an asshole


----------



## lumos08 (Sep 5, 2006)

Weird, I always thought that he'd be eaten by a crocidile or sumthin.


----------



## botoman (Sep 5, 2006)

RIP

I liked watching his show whenever I caught it. He had huuuge balls to do what he did, and best of all, he loved it. I always wondered that he might die from an animal attack, but a stingray never crossed my mind.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 5, 2006)

I took out my Croc Hunter shirt which I haven't worn in nearly a year.

RIP dude,we miss you.


----------



## narutofan_13 (Sep 5, 2006)

Poor guy, he died at a young age. Sure the animals would miss him too


----------



## Whitest Rose (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with what Blitsomaru said before....
He should've always been careful.
.....Yeah.....

I never watched his shows, but I do know of the crazy things he did.

What I'm also worried about is the family.
They look so happy in that pic. ;___;

I hope they'll be able to move on.
.....Yeah.....


But, like all deaths, this one shall be forgotten in time, & it shall not matter to anyone anymore.


----------



## Hansuke Miyoshi (Sep 6, 2006)

? Manager says Irwin pulled stingray barb from his chest 
? Videotape of Irwin's death "should be destroyed"
? Irwin will be honored "in whatever way his family wants"
from CNN.com said by Steves friend and manager John Stainton


----------



## NARUTO315 (Sep 6, 2006)

RIP.....how did he die?


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually he got bigger chances to die in car crash then from stingray... poor guy... R.I.P.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, after it happened, me and my boss were listening to some Liberal radio station. (We are really lazy for the first 2 hours of work, and my boss is a hardcore Conservative, he says he is spying on them)

Well, anyhow.  The host of the show was saying stuff along the lines of "He has it coming for all the stuff he's done".   We were floored.  then people started to call in, and we figured they would call this guy out.  Boy were we wrong, they starting roasting this poor dead guy like thier was no tommorow, we were appauled....

Please dont tell me all you libs think this stuff.


----------



## TheUzumakiMassacre (Sep 6, 2006)

Well...maybe God spared him from being a bloody mess.


----------



## TheSixthHokage (Sep 6, 2006)

Man wat a sad week this is. My true real life hero died way to soon. The world has lost a greath man.
We will miss ya mate!


----------



## B (Sep 6, 2006)

Im still sad this week about it. I keep hoping his family is alright. I hope to hear something from Terri and her kids soon.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 6, 2006)

musta stuck hes thumb up its butt 'ole : P


----------



## kitty_kat (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow u guys are taking this really hard. I'm surprised actually. I wasnt a fan so idc but i thought he would have been happy dying in the jaws of a crocodile.


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Sep 6, 2006)

Creed said:
			
		

> It is truly ironic though. He spent his life wrestling alligators and is killed by a fish.



>> I thought that too... I was like 'Oo....a fish...?' ... I heard the thing felt cornered or something...because it was inbetween him and the cameraman. 

...I blame the cameraman. ... >> _(...not really...)_ 

Its too bad that he died though.

T-T


----------



## Shippo (Sep 6, 2006)

i did think it rare to be killed by a stingray though


----------



## Sprech4 (Sep 6, 2006)

The man will always be remembered as a true animal lover. Rest in peace, mate. :<


----------



## Shippo (Sep 6, 2006)

Sprech4 said:
			
		

> The man will always be remembered as a true animal lover. Rest in peace, mate. :<


So true
R.I.P. Steve Irwin


----------



## ☠ (Sep 7, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Well, after it happened, me and my boss were listening to some Liberal radio station. (We are really lazy for the first 2 hours of work, and my boss is a hardcore Conservative, he says he is spying on them)
> 
> Well, anyhow.  The host of the show was saying stuff along the lines of "He has it coming for all the stuff he's done".   We were floored.  then people started to call in, and we figured they would call this guy out.  Boy were we wrong, they starting roasting this poor dead guy like thier was no tommorow, we were appauled....
> 
> Please dont tell me all you libs think this stuff.


That's effing messed up. :amazed Aside from the responses I've seen online (the internet seems to give people the license to be bigger a**hats that they would normally dare), I've only witnessed sympathetic responses (with the exception of that by , but don't get me started about what I think about what _she_ said).

I wouldn't say he "had it coming" myself, but given that he works - everyday - with dangerous and/or deadly animals, I can't say I was entirely surprised that he was killed by an animal. I'm more surprised by the fact that it seems to be a freak accident - I read that stingray-related fatalities are incredibly rare.

I'm note really a fan of his show. I found his overenthusiasm to be a bit much - not to mention that fact that I'm ophidiophobic - but I do respect him for his passion for wildlife and that fact that, even if he "annoyed" some animals, he devoted his entire life to wildlife conservation. I actually didn't realize just  until I read about it in some of the articles related to his death.



			
				SasukeIsBetterThanYou said:
			
		

> I thought that too... I was like 'Oo....a fish...?' ... I heard the thing felt cornered or something...because it was inbetween him and the cameraman.


According to CNN: 





> "He came over the top of a stingray that was buried in the sand, and the barb came up and hit him in the chest," Stainton said.
> 
> Wildlife documentary maker Ben Cropp, citing a colleague who saw footage of the attack, told Time.com that Irwin had accidentally boxed the animal in. "It stopped and twisted and threw up its tail with the spike, and it caught him in the chest," said Cropp. "It's a defensive thing. It's like being stabbed with a dirty dagger."


----------



## kire (Sep 7, 2006)

he was such a good guy.  I loved watching him, and his show.  I'm going to miss him a lot..


----------



## JJ (Sep 28, 2006)

The Terri Irwin interview was yesterday.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 28, 2006)

Sephiroth using Meteor attack in KHII


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 28, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Please dont tell me all you libs think this stuff.


What an absolutely dumb thing to suggest.  Does every "con" (or whatever divisive term people use to group together a vast pool of people) think nuking the middle east is the best thing to do?

But, really, it might be poor wording to say "he had it coming," but in a sense it's correct.  It's not a surprise at all that some animal killed him.


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 2, 2006)

so sad...... he was a great man.


----------



## rizahatake (Oct 2, 2006)

That was so unexpected!


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 2, 2006)

your mom was so unexpected! oh, owned!

anyways, I needed to pay my respects to him.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Oct 2, 2006)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Mariia (Oct 4, 2006)

this is just awful and to think he has young children

i think he will become some what of a legend now - such an iconic australian


----------



## Genesis (Oct 4, 2006)

Well i'm not a fan but i knew who he was and was surprised when i heard of his death. Especially at the hands of a stingray. Them some violent animals, this is the proof!


----------



## B (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought this thread died. Now its on front page again.. ;_;


----------



## Pontago (Oct 4, 2006)

if u ask me....that wasnt a very....fitting death for Steve. I mean u'd figure he woulda gotten mauled by like a bear or somthing with, i donno a _crocadile_.


----------



## darkspark (Oct 5, 2006)

Still in shock over this.  If someone were to tell me that it didn't happen, I think I'd believe them o_O  Was NOT expecting the stingray....  Actually, I think I didn't believe it until... well... a week afterwards?  Psychotic   o_O


----------



## Tabris (Nov 9, 2006)

A really sad fact is that I've gotten about a dozen negative reps for defending Steve Irwin here...


----------

